# d-loop below the nock?



## danmat (Aug 4, 2003)

*D loop below nock*

Most tie in below nock to put downward pressure on the arrow rest, I use it this way with a tied nock above the loop. It just feels better for my anchor point with a caliper release.


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a Pic of the TruFire Five Star Nock. I just saw this at Bass Pro this afternoon.


----------



## sax1960 (Dec 29, 2004)

*TruFire Five Star Nock*



huntaholic said:


> Here's a Pic of the TruFire Five Star Nock. I just saw this at Bass Pro this afternoon.


I've tested the TruFire Five Star Nock on my Mc Pearson 38 special. The instruction included with the TruFire Five Star Nock says to leave at least 5" between the loop and the rest.
I've broken  my Trap Door fall away rest after 4 shot.
The loop is heawy : you must have a longer distance loop-rest. 
Pay attention with this funny and beautiful gadget.

Saverio


----------



## Stickemgmc85 (Jan 20, 2005)

what happen to Trap Door


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

i weighed one of those five stars before and i think it was 67 grains.we had them slamming into to rests left and right i stopped selling them right away.if you want a metal loop use an ultra nok.


----------



## sax1960 (Dec 29, 2004)

*trap door damage*



Stickemgmc85 said:


> what happen to Trap Door


The rear right part of the steel fork that support the arrow* literally exploded*.  
Now a chunk of 1/8" by 1/8" is missing.
I'll post a pic as soon I have time.

Saverio
Milan/Italy


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

There is a simpler way to exert very slight downward pressure. Tie in an 8 knot or ten knot nocking point above your nock, then do the same below your nock but add two additional knots or four if you want more downward pressure. Then tie your string loop outiside of these nocking points. This will allow you to draw behind and very slightly lower than your nock. I believe this method is more stable than tieing the loop below your nock. Try it both ways and decide for yourself.  
Dave Nowlin


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Agree with Dave on this one. Someone here posted a pic of no serving or nock above at all. I asked why and they explained about the downward pressure on the rest. I tried it and found that the D-loop slid down and pinched the nock. now i serve a small nock above and a larger below, just as dave suggested.


----------

